# CAR involved in Combat missions in Eastern Europe



## DnA (7 Feb 2003)

I was talking to a somone saying they were in the CAR from the late seventies to the late ‘80s

one of the things that I found really hard to believe was that, he said that while he was in the CAR they were involved in small firefights along the edge of the Iron Curtain(Baltic Countries, Poland, etc) against soviet soldiers, but I find this very hard to believe, specially since I‘v read or heard nothing about this at all

an if it‘s not writtin or reported, then i would be still "classified", yet, this guy is telling people this


anyways, your thoughts on this


----------



## Recce41 (7 Feb 2003)

He‘s givin it to you.


----------



## Jungle (7 Feb 2003)

He‘s putting you on... just another poser. If he mentions that again, ask for more details.


----------



## DnA (7 Feb 2003)

i know he is, but everytime i question it, he never gives me a straight answer

so, I believe he‘s full of BS

he also said he was a Seaforth

an he lives in North Vancouver now

all I know about him

people can be so stupid on the internet


----------



## combat_medic (7 Feb 2003)

Do you know the name of the guy offhand?


----------



## DnA (7 Feb 2003)

Bill Fraser


----------



## ninty9 (7 Feb 2003)

This is over the internet?

Well thats your first clue.

I tell people i‘m George Bush over the internet.


----------



## DnA (7 Feb 2003)

lol


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Feb 2003)

Well said old boy.

          Monty


----------

